# non-dairy non-soy sour cream substitute in baking?



## wild_reilly (Nov 18, 2006)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Unconventional1 (Apr 3, 2006)

coconut cream? It depends, if it is chocolate cake or something like that, I think it would work. You can even ferment it so it has a bit of a sour taste.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

What are you using it for? I've used coconut milk yogurt in baking as a substitute and it turned out moist and delicious.


----------



## wild_reilly (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kjbrown92* 
What are you using it for? I've used coconut milk yogurt in baking as a substitute and it turned out moist and delicious.

What is coconut milk yogurt? Do you make it yourself?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Mayonaise works in some recipes- specifically something that's savory rather than sweet.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, I make the coconut yogurt myself out of coconut milk, tapioca starch (to thicken) and non-dairy, non-soy starter (from GIPro). It's good in baking - like in frosting (it tasted like cream cheese frosting) and I also use it in cinnamon buns to make them taste good. I haven't tried it in other stuff, but I'm sure it'll work like a sour cream.
K


----------

